# What's wrong with duckhunters???



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I live in Perry. I live across the freeway to the entrance of the marsh. I always hear shotguns going crazy from my house all the time (music to my ears). So, I took my two dogs out back this morning at 4:30 this morning to do their duty and I see trucks driving down the road to the marsh. It's raining! The wind is frickin' blowing hard!! It's freakin' cold!!! What the hell's wrong with these people? I see these duck-junkies down there in January in negative-degree weather fer hell's sake! :shock: These guys are a sturdy bunch of hunters. 

Anyway, you guys must love your duck hunting about as much as I love hunting whitetails in the rain or snow.

P.S. Zach Hedrick, bring me some **** ducks to cook!! I know ya got some.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

You are right! I do have to admit though I can no longer call myself a diehard duck hunter! I got up this morning and looked out the window and said screw that!! Now if it would have been dumping snow I would have grabbed the bow and headed to the mountain for a deer!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

We are just a crazy bunch of guys and gals.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

It's a sickness! And the reason why they are out there on those miserable days is those are usually the best days to hunt ducks and geese. That's why being a construction worker was always the best job cause the worst days to work are the best to go hunting. Boy I love this crappy weather can't wait till the weekend.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

It is really hard sitting at work... seeing the rain hitting the windows... not to mention all the geese i can see right now!!! I CANT WAIT TO HUNT THIS!


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree Mark. I've been looking out my window here at work all morning, and a dozen or so ducks have been sitting on a pond 200 ft from me. I swear I can see them laughing every time I look over. They will probably start popping open the beers here shortly.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahahah, sometimes I asked myselfl that question when I wake up.... Why the hell am I going to go sit outside in this. Then I get out there and start blasting and it all comes together


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

My marriage is always gettin tangled up with my duck hunting and ice fishing habits. Come snow, sleet, fire, brimstone, rain or shine i will be out there and my wife will be nagging me about it... one day one will lose, because there can be only one!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Markthehunter88 said:


> It is really hard sitting at work... seeing the rain hitting the windows... not to mention all the geese i can see right now!!! I CANT WAIT TO HUNT THIS!


I see what you're sayin'. Every time it rains a nice slow rain I always say to Lisa, "this reminds me of whitetail hunting in Northern Idaho. Just walking through the quiet Redwood Cedar, every step is so quiet, doned in wool, rain falling, looking, looking around, stepping quietly, man you can smell everything....then all of a sudden...there he is."


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

its something you either hate or love. there really is no inbetween. i love hunting birds in warmer weather with a nice breeze, but you really cant beat those overcast days when the temps are in the low 20's, its lightly snowing with about a 15 mph wind... once you get hooked there is no cure for this habit. i got pretty soaked yesterday hunting ducks and havent really dried out yet or i would have gone this morning... but tomorrow morning, the morning after that and the next day, i'll be out there, telling myself "...its all worth it".


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

duneman101 said:


> My marriage is always gettin tangled up with my duck hunting and ice fishing habits. Come snow, sleet, fire, brimstone, rain or shine i will be out there and my wife will be nagging me about it... one day one will lose, because there can be only one!


you be careful with that which ever one leaves your desires to hunt will be severely hindered for a while be careful which one you choose


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> My marriage is always gettin tangled up with my duck hunting and ice fishing habits. Come snow, sleet, fire, brimstone, rain or shine i will be out there and my wife will be nagging me about it... one day one will lose, because there can be only one!


LOL my wife say it every year.It waterfowl widow time for me.She know how I was when she said I do and she knows im not changing any time soon.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

My wife told me the other day that I am around too much on the weekends.  Music to my ears only a week before the season starts.

We waterfowlers are a messed up in the head group of people. We defy all logic and do the strangest things to chase a bird with a shotgun. 

GTG, need to pack for my hunt coming up tomorrow morning


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

time4hunt said:


> I agree Mark. I've been looking out my window here at work all morning, and a dozen or so ducks have been sitting on a pond 200 ft from me. I swear I can see them laughing every time I look over. They will probably start popping open the beers here shortly.


HAHA we must be looking at the same pond! D#[email protected] birds!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I asked myself "WHY?" two years ago while laying on the icy beach on the GSL in -6* weather. Next thing I knew, I had a whole flock of spoonies in my face, I pulled up and got a Scotch Double on a couple nice drakes. Then I remembered "Oh yeah, THAT'S why!"


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a darn thing!


----------



## caddis&drakes (Feb 6, 2011)

I love to hunt in bad weather. Bad weather=less people!


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> We waterfowlers are a messed up in the head group of people. We defy all logic and do the strangest things to chase a bird with a shotgun.


Sounds like you have the *FEVER* and the only cure is *MORE DUCKBILL!*


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> We waterfowlers are a messed up in the head group of people. We defy all logic and do the strangest things to chase a bird with a shotgun.


Jeff,
It's good therapy isn't it?!!!! Just something about sitting in the mud....


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i was thinking the same thing while out on FB today, sitting there soaking wet in driving rain/sleet , feeling a bit cold... then they came, distant and low on the water....

a trio of HONKERS! suddenly i was in heaven!!


...then in a flash... pure agony, missed em clean ALL THREE TIMES!   :x


----------

